# Is Perfect Plow Legit?



## Petey (Feb 15, 2015)

Has anyone tried PerfectPlow.com? I just saw them on Chicago Craigslist and it says they can do routing for free, which would be a HUGE help, but they want me to log in with my Amazon account which seems kind of sketchy. 

I found them while I was updating my craigslist, I just typed in "snow plow" to check my rank and these guys show up first place in CL Chicago. If noone warns me off, I may give them a try. Better routing would be so helpful I can't even imagine.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I can not answer about Perfect plow-but have a question? How can anyone else route a snowplow route for you. If it by geography only, use google maps and enter addresses. But no 2 accounts are the same. We can't be experts in every area of our field, but being knowledgeable of customer needs is something we each can only do.

I can only guess Amazon has something to do with billing.


----------



## Petey (Feb 15, 2015)

I agree, that wouldn't be that helpful. But the ad on CL said they will help us save time and gas which I assume is route optimization. Here is the ad

The site looks real basic when you just type in a zipcode, but if these pictures are legit, the backend tools look beautiful. Check out picture 5 which looks like you upload a picture, have GPS coordinates and a time stamp when closing an order.

And the CL ad says: 
"Perfect Plow can plan your routes for you. You burn less gas and make more cash, faster."

I use Google Maps too, but I am just guessing at what is closest to what. Can you imagine if I just give it a dozen addresses and it tells me the shortest route to hit each one? I would fall out of my chair:bluebounc

I am leaning toward signing up so if I do I'll report back


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah this screams BS scam to get people to sign up. Hopefully this gets deleted soon.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

MK97;1959354 said:


> Yeah this screams BS scam to get people to sign up. Hopefully this gets deleted soon.


I wonder if it is some kind of data mining scam


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Meezer;1959561 said:


> I wonder if it is some kind of data mining scam


Quite possible. The ad reads like a snake oil salesman's wet dream.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I use Google Maps too, but I am just guessing at what is closest to what. Can you imagine if I just give it a dozen addresses and it tells me the shortest route to hit each one? I would fall out of my chair

You mean to tell me you use Google maps and you can't figure out the shortest route? And how does that factor in for the special customers that need done now or later or so on? IMO sell your product elsewhere.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

My guess would be that a big plow company got smart and figured out how to get the name of contractors doing specific propertys for some reason. Seems like a data mining scheme to me too.


----------

